# ما هى الهندسة الصناعية



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

هندسة الانتاج​يعتبر علم هندسة الانتاج احد العلوم الاساسية في الهندسة ويهدف الي دراسة اساليب التشغيل للمعادن - علم المترولوجيا - الهندسة الصناعية الخاصة بالادارة والجودة .
يهدف الي كيفية تحويل المواد الخام الي منتوجات وسلع بالوفرة والنوعية الجيدة ، واختيار المواد والالات المناسبة لتشغيلها بالطريقة الاقتصادية المناسبة .
انواع المواد المعدنية المشغلة في الورش - اساسيات القياس الهندسي - العمليات الانتاجية بدون ازالة الرايش ( chips ) - العمليات الانتاجية بواسطة ازالة الرايش - تشغيل الالات بواسطة التحكم الرقمي - سباكة المعادن بالصب والبثق والطرد - عمليات اللحام المختلفة - الدرفلة - السحب - القطع - الخراطة - التفريز- الكشط - التصميم لسكاكين القطع المختلفة - التجليخ - الثقب - تشكيل المعادن وانتاج النماذج - وايضا ضبط جودة الانتاج - التكاليف الصناعية ودراسات الجدوي وكيفية اعدادها من الناحية الاقتصادية والفنية 
علم واسع مكتظ بالعلوم والمعلومات العلمية والعملية مع الادارة والصناعة النظرية والتطبيقية خدمة كافة الاقسام الهندسية الاخري من مدني وعمارة وميكانيكا قوي وبحرية وطيران ونسيج وكهرباء وكيمياء ونووية .


من هو مهندس الإنتاج ؟​​يعد مهندس الإنتاج من أهم العناصر البشرية فى الأنشطة الإنتاجية صناعية كانت أو خدمية، حيث يقوم مهندس الإنتاج بمهام عديدة فى الأنشطة الصناعية و الخدمية المختلفة ومن أهمها وبإيجاز شديد:
فى الصناعات التحويلية والتى يتم فيها تحويل الخامات المستخرجة من الطبيعة مثل خام الحديد إلى خامات معدنية وسيطة كالألواح والمقاطع المعدنية والتى تستخدمها المصانع الأخرى لتصنيع منتجات استهلاكية مثل السيارات و حديد التسليح وغيرها، ففى مثل هذه المصانع يتعامل مهندس الإنتاج مع أفران الاستخلاص العملاقة والمحولات لمعالجة الخامات الطبيعية واستخلاص المواد الخام ومن ثم الحصول على الألواح والمقاطع المعدنية إما عن طريق عمليات السباكة أو الدرفلة أو ما شابه. ذلك يستلزم من مهندس الإنتاج أن يكون على دراية بخواص المواد وكيفية التعامل معها من خلال تلك الأفران والمحولات والعمليات الإنتاجية للوصول إلى الخصائص الميكانيكية والكيميائية المطلوبة.
أما فى الصناعات الوسيطة والهندسية حيث نقوم بتشغيل أو تشكيل المواد الخام الوسيطة لتتحول إلى منتجات نهائية أو نصف نهائية ، ففى مصنع للأجهزة المنزلية - مثلا - يقوم مهندسو الإنتاج بتحويل الألواح المعدنية إلى ثلاجات وسخانات وغسالات عن طريق استخدام عمليات قطع وتشكيل الألواح وعمليات اللحام وعمليات التشغيل وغيرها من العمليات الصناعية؛ وذلك باستخدام ماكينات كتلك الموجودة فى ورش قسم هندسة الإنتاج ، هذه المنتجات بعض نماذج للمنتجات النهائية الجاهزة للبيع للمستخدم النهائى والتى نستخدمها فى كافة أوجه الحياة لتحقيق حياة أكثر رفاهية وأمانا ، وفى مصانع أخرى قد يقوم مهندس الإنتاج بتصنيع ماسورة العادم (شاكمان) للسيارات عن طريق عمليات تشكيل الألواح واللحام الكهربى وغيرها ثم يورد هذا الإنتاج لأحد مصانع السيارات المنتشرة فى مصر ، وفى هذه الحالة تعتبر ماسورة العادم منتجا وسيطا ، أما فى مصانع السيارات يقوم مهندس الإنتاج بالإشراف على تجميع آلاف الأجزاء للحصول على السيارة كمنتج نهائى ، ولا ينحصر دور مهندس الإنتاج على عمليات التصنيع فقط بل هو الذى يقوم بتصميم المنتج وتخطيط المصنع وأماكن العمل كذلك معظم عناصر عمليات التصنيع والتخطيط وإدارة الإنتاج.
وقبل أن تخرج المنتجات النهائية أو الوسيطة من المصنع يقع على عاتق مهندس الإنتاج التأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات باستخدام طرق وأجهزة القياسات المختلفة. حيث يقوم بتصميم طريقة القياس واختيار جهاز القياس المناسب ، ويقوم بعمليات ضبط وتوكيد الجودة واستخدام الطرق الإحصائية لضمان جودة أداء العمليات، كما أنه مسئول عن إدارة الجودة بصورة شاملة والحفاظ على البيئة والسلامة المهنية وأمان العاملين.
وسرعان ما ينتقل مهندس الإنتاج إلى المواقع الإدارية بالمصنع فتكون ضمن مسئولياته عمليات تخطيط الإنتاج وهى تحديد كميات ونوعيات المنتجات الذى يقوم المصنع بإنتاجها حسب احتياجات السوق والمتوفر من الإمكانيات المالية والخامات والعمالة، أيضا قد يقوم بتقييم العمليات الإنتاجية ككل للوصول للحل الأكثر اقتصادية لإنتاج المطلوب وتحقيق أعلى ربح ممكن، كما إنه يقوم بتخطيط وتصميم المصنع ككل لضمان رفع إنتاجية المعدات والاستخدام الأمثل للعمليات والمصادر البشرية.
ويتكرر هذا الدور الهام فى شتى أنواع الصناعات من صناعات هندسية كصناعة الأجهزة الكهربية مثل الثلاجات والغسالات وأجهزة التكييف وغيرها و صناعات إلكترونية كصناعة أجهزة التليفزيون والفيديو والحاسبات الشخصية وما شابه وصناعات كيماوية كصناعات الأسمنت والسيراميك والبتروكيماويات ومواد الصباغة والبويات ومئات الصناعات الأخرى والصناعات الدوائية ؛ أيضا علينا أن نلحظ الدور الهام لمهندس الإنتاج في صناعات تجهيز وتغليف وحفظ المواد الغذائية ، وصناعات الغزل والنسج والملابس ؛ بالإضافة إلى الصناعات الثقيلة كصناعة بناء الماكينات والمعدات والسفن؛ كما علينا ألا ننسى الصناعات الحربية من أسلحة وذخائر وطائرات وآليات وصواريخ وأنظمة إلكترونية كالرادار ومعدات الرصد والتعرف إلى آخره ، وغيرها من صناعات هامة وأساسية لحياة الإنسان.
أما فى الأنشطة الخدمية مثل أنشطة النقل والشحن أو المستشفيات أو شركات الطيران أو البنوك وغيرها فإن دور مهندس الإنتاج يبرز فى عمليات التخطيط ودراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية وغيرها، فعلى سبيل المثال فإن شركة النقل المسئولة عن توريد مستلزمات مصنع لتجميع السيارات يطلب منها استلام بضع آلاف من القطع لكل سيارة من مئات من الموردين باستخدام أسطولا من السيارات، ففى هذه الحالة يقوم مهندس الإنتاج المسئول عن التخطيط بتنسيق عمليات استلام وشحن وتسليم هذه الأجزاء بحيث يضمن استمرار العملية الإنتاجية بلا توقف وبتكلفة اقتصادية.
خلال كل هذه العمليات يحتاج مهندس الإنتاج لقاعدة علمية عريضة من مختلف التخصصات الهندسية من الهندسة الكهربية والميكانيكية والمدنية بالإضافة إلى احتياجه الدائم للأساليب الرياضية والإحصائية، كما إن تطبيقات الحاسب الآلى المختلفة فرضت نفسها على مهندس الإنتاج فأصبحت جزء من حياته اليومية وعنصر هام فى كل هذه المهام التى يقوم بها.
وهكذا يتضح الدور الحيوى الذى يلعبه مهندس الإنتاج فى الأنشطة الاستثمارية صناعية كانت أم خدمية. وفى ظل اتجاه مصر نحو التصنيع المحلى وتشجيع الحكومة وحثها الدائم للمصنعين على التصدير كخيار إستراتيجى وحيد فلا شك أن سوق العمل يحتاج لمزيد من مهندسى الإنتاج للقيام بكل هذه المهام فى شتى الصناعات والمجالات الاقتصادية الأخرى ويتعاظم دوما دورهم فى تعظيم القدرة الإنتاجية وزيادة الدخل.
 
قسم انتاج بيتقسم للأقسام التالية 
1- التصميم المدعم بالحاسب الآلي 
2- هندسة الانتاج والمواد 
3- الهندسة الصناعية وإدارة مصانع
​


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

أولا :الهندسة الصناعية (المتوفر حاليا)​ 
_مجالات ومهام المهندسين الصناعيين ومهندسي النظم الإعتيادية_ –

تختلف الشركات فيما تتوقعه من المهمات التي يمكن للمهندسين الصناعيين ومهندسي النظم القيام بها. ففي حين تتركز معظم مهمات المهندسين الصناعيين في مستوى العملية الإنتاجية، لاحظت بعض الشركات المهارات الواسعة التي يتمتع بها هؤلاء فراحت في توسيع مهماتهم على مستوى تصميم الأنظمة الإدارية. وفي سنوات لاحقة عندما أضيفت للهندسة الصناعية نكهة هندسة النظم، أفسحت الشركات المجال للمهندسين الصناعيين ومهندسي النظم للعمل على المستوى العام للشركات.
ونضع هنا المجالات و المهام المتعددة التي يقوم بها المهندسين الصناعيين ومهندسي النظم مرتبة في المراحل الثلاث المذكورة اعلاه ( مستوى العملية الإنتاجية، مستوى الأنظمة الإدارية، والمستوى العام للشركة.( 


دور المهندس الصناعى

إن أهم العوامل التى تدعم التنمية هى الدرجة التى يصل إليها التقدم فى الهندسة والتكنولوجيا. فالمهندسين هم البناه والفاعلين وصناع القرارات. وليس من مجال تتضح فيه هذه الحقيقة أكثر من الهندسة الصناعية. فالمهندسون الصناعيون اليوم هم المهندسين القادرين على تصميم وبناء والإشراف على وإدارة واستخدام النظم وتحقيق التكامل بين وظائفها. فالمهندس الصناعى يجمع بين قدرات المهندس والمدير. وهو يعتمد على المعرفة بالرياضيات وعلوم الهندسة الفيزيائية والفنية بالإضافة إلى الإدارة والعلوم السلوكية لكى يقوم بدوره فى حل المشكلات والإبداع والتصميم والتنسيق وإيجاد التكامل بين الأنظمة. ومن هنا يعمل المهندس الصناعى فى كافة مراحل العمليات الصناعية والصناعات الخدمية والوكالات الحكومية. فهو يقوم بتصميم وتنسيق التصميم فى المصنع والنظم التى تتضمن البشر والآلات ونظم تداول المواد الخام ونظم المعلومات والنظم التى يتم التحكم فيها باستخدام الحاسب ونظم الجرد. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإنه يقوم بتحليل التكاليف والجدوى الاقتصادية والقدرات والاحتياجات البشرية ومقاييس العمل والعمالة والنماذج الرياضية للنظم. وتوفر الخلفية والخبرة والتدريب للمهندس الصناعى معرفة واسعة بالمشاكل الصناعية.

الأهداف
· إعداد الطالب بحيث يكون: 
§ متمكنًا في العلوم والنظريات الهندسية وتطبيقاتها في تصميم التجارب وتصميم مكونات النظم ومعالجتها لتفي بالاحتياجات المطلوبة.
§ قادرًا على تحديد المشاكل الهندسية ووضع الصياغة المناسبة لها وتحليلها وإيجاد حلول مناسبة لها.
§ قادرًا على العمل بكفاءة مع فريق متعدد التخصصات في المنظمات المختلفة.
§ قادرًا على التواصل والاتصال بكفاءة باستخدام كافة أنواع الوسائط المكتوبة والشفهية. 
§ قادرًا على استخدام الوسائط الإلكترونية والحاسبات وبرامجها بكفاءة في حل المشاكل الهندسية.
§ متفهمًا للمسئوليات المهنية والأخلاقية تجاه المهنة والمجتمع وملما بالموضوعات والمشاكل والقضايا المعاصرة.
§ معتمدا لمبدأ التعليم المستمر منهجا لحياته العلمية والعملية.
· تزويد الطالب بمستوى عالٍ من المعرفة في مجال الهندسة الصناعية والقدرة على استخدام التقنيات الحديثة المناسبة والأدوات الهندسية بمهارة في قاعات الدراسة والمعامل ومحيط التعليم بمختلف صوره.
· تزويد الطالب بالمعرفة الأساسية لفهم مردود الحلول الهندسية على المجتمع والبيئة محليًا ودوليًا.
· تزويد الطالب بالخبرات المهنية اللازمة لحل المشاكل الإدارية ومشاكل النظم الصناعية في الهيئات والشركات.
· المساهمة في تعزيز مجال الهندسة الصناعية (عمليًا ونظرياً) من خلال الأبحاث والخدمات.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

​_فروع_ الهندسة الصناعية​ 
اولاً: العملية الإنتاجية-

أ‌- ذات العلاقة بالمنتج أو الخدمة
1. تحليل المنتج المقترح أو الخدمة المقدمة.
تحديد ما إذا كان المنتج مربحاً، وعلى أحجام مختلفة للإنتاج.
 هل المنتج منسجم مع خط الإنتاج الحالي؟
تحديد قابلية التصنيع للمنتج كما صمم من قبل قسم التصميم الهندسي.
 2. محاولة تحسين المنتج أو الخدمة بإستمرار.
تحليل المعلومات الخاصة بإستخدام المنتج.
التعاون مع قسم التصميم الهندسي حول تغييرات التصاميم.
3. القيام بالتحاليل المتعلقة بتوزيع المنتج أو توصيل الخدمة.



ب‌- المرتبطة بالعملية التصنيعية للمنتج أوبتقديم الخدمة
 1. تحديد أفضل سلسلة عملية أو طريقة للإنتاج .
وضع المعايير والتصانيف لكل جزء أساسي من أجزاء المنتج.
وضع الأساسيات لتقنية المجموعة عند الحاجة.
تطبيق عمليات التخطيط الحسابية لتحديد تتابع الإنتاج، وتحديد الطرق البديلة
تصميم وتحديد المعدات والآلات المناسبة.
2. إختيار التجهيزات، تحديد مدى المكننة وإستخدام العمال و الروبوتات وما الى ذلك.
3. موازنة خطوط الإنتاج.
 تحديد أفضل إجراءات ونظم إمدادات المواد وتدفقها.


ت‌- المرتبطة بالمنشأت-
1. تحديد افضل توزيع للتجهيزات.
2. تحديد المنشات المناسبة لتخزين المواد الخام، العمل، ومخازن المنتجات النهائية.
3. تحديد إجراءات الصيانة الوقائية المناسبة.
4. توفير منشأت إختبارات وتفتيش مناسبة.
5. توفير المعدات الملائمة للإنتاج.
6.  توفيراماكن للخدمات الأمنية وخدمات الطواريء.


ث‌- المرتبطة بمناهج العمل والمعايير:
1. القيام بدراسات مقاييس العمل، إنشاء المعايير ومواكبتها للتطورات عند الحاجة.
2. القيام بدراسات تحسين منهجية العمل.
3.  القيام بتحاليل الهندسة القيمية لتقليل التكاليف والخرجات الغير مرغوبة لأقصى حد ممكن.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ج‌- المرتبطة بخطط الإنتاج والتحكم-
1. التنبؤ بمستوى الحركة (كم سيبلغ مستوى المبيعات؟)
2. تحليل معوقات السعة والموارد.
 3. القيام بعمليات التخطيط:
إعادة التنظيم للمنشأت لتتوائم مع خطط الإنتاج.
تقرير شراء أو تصنيع الموارد.
تخطيط نسب الإنتاج، وإعادة موازنة خطوط الإنتاج.
بناء خطط الإنتاج الرئيسية.
4. القيام بتحليل المخزون-
تحديد مستويات مخزون المواد الخام، والمنتجات تحت العمل، والمنتجات الجاهزة في المخازن.
القيام بتحليل المخزون المتعدد المستويات.
تحديد مستويات إعادة الطلب المناسبة، وكميات إعادة الطلب، والحفاظ على مستوى آمن من المخزون.
المحافظة على مقاييس الجودة والوقت والإعتمادية وما إلى ذلك من البائعين.
الإنتفاع من مبادئ "في الوقت المحدد" بالصورة المناسبة.
5. عمل خطط متطلبات المواد (Material Requirement Planning (MRB)).
6. عمل جداول العمليات Operations Scheduling:
توزيع الموارد.
جدولة إنتاج الأجزاء.
جدولة عمليات التجميع والتركيب.
تصميم إجراءات الجدولة ومراجعتها ومواكبتها للعمل.
7. تصميم نظم التحكم في الجودة وإجراءات التحقق منها.
8.  التأكد من تواكب عمليات الإنتاج والمخزون والقوى العاملة بصورة سلسة.
9. تصميم نظم وإجراءات التحكم في أرضية العمل:
تقرير الوضع الحالي والتقدم في العمل.
تقارير العجز.
تقارير الجودة وإعادة العمل.
إجراءات التصحيح.
التكاليف المتراكمة.
تقارير الإنتفاع من الأيدي العاملة.
تقارير مستويات الإنتاج، ومدى الفعالية في مستوى جودة الإنتاج ومدى فعالية طرق الإنتاج.


ثانياً: الأنظمة الإدارية- 

أ‌- المرتبطة بنظم المعلومات-
1. تحديد متطلبات النظم الإدارية-
التعرف على القرارات التي تتخذ من قبل المدراء على كل المستويات، وتحديد التوقيت لكل قرار.
تحديد المعلومات والمعطيات اللازمة لإتخاذ كل قرار.
التعرف على مصادر كل معطى أو معلومة.
تحديد الصورة الأفضل التى تظهر بها المعطيات والوسائط المناسبة التي تنتقل بها.
2. تصميم قاعدة البيانات التي تدعم نظام المعلومات-
تحديد طريقة عرض المدخلات من مصادر المعطيات.
تحديد الملفات المطلوبة. 
تحديدالمستندات المحتواة في كل ملف.
تحديد مواد المعطيات (المساحات) التي يبنى عليها السجل لكل مدخل من مدخلات السجل.
تصميم الصورة التي تظهر بها ملفات المعطيات.
3. تصميم التقارير الإدارية المصدرة-
بحسب المستوى الإداري.
بحسب المدة الزمنية.
تقدم استفهامات تفاعلية.
4. تحليل المعطيات بحسب الطلب.
5. تقديم الإنطباعات لكل مستويات المنظمة.
6. تطوير وتطبيق نظم إتخاذ القرار المساعدة.
7. تحليل المتطلبات المتعلقة بمعطيات التواصل وشبكات الحاسوب.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ب‌- مرتبطة بالنظم المالية و التكاليف-
1. تصميم نظم الميزانية.
2. القيام بدراسات الإقتصاد الهندسي المتنوعة.
3. تصميم وتطبيق ومتابعة برامج تقليص التكالي
4. تصميم إجراءات متابعة تطور التكاليف بطريقة نظامية.
5. تصميم أنظمة تعمل على تجميع تقديرات التكاليف للأغراض المختلفة. 
6. تطوير إجراءات متابعة ورفع تقارير التكاليف المعطاة لإتخاذ القرارات الإدارية.


ت‌- المتعلقة بالعمالة-
1. تصميم إجراءات إختبار وإختيار وتوزيع العمال.
2. تصميم برامج التدريب و التعليم لكافة مستويات العمال.
3. تصميم و إدخال برامج التقييم والحوافز التشجيعية.
الحوافز الفردية.
الحوافز الجماعية.
برامج المشاركة في الأرباح.
الحوافز الغير مالية.
4. تصميم برامج وإجراءات علاقات العمال ذات الفعالية.
5. تطبيق مبادئ علم الهندسة الإنسانية لتصميم المهام وأماكن العمل والبيئة العامة للعمل لتتناسب مع الطبيعة العامة للإنسان.
6. تطوير البرامج الفعالة لتحسين العمل.
7. تنسيق التعاون بين مجموعات العمل ذات الجودة.
8. تصميم وتطبيق والإشراف على برامج الأمن والسلامة.



ثالثاً: خدمات المستوى العام للشركات-

أ‌- المرتبطة بالتخطيط الشامل-
1. تصميم وتطبيق والإشراف على نظم التخطيط متعددة المستويات.
تحديد مهمة المنظمة.
التعرف على مناطق التأثير الرئيسية.
تحديد الأهداف طويلة المدى.
تحديد الغايات قصيرة المدى.
تصميم نظام لتعقب النتائج الحقيقية ومقارنتها بالخطط وتحديد التصحيحات اللازمة.
2. مساعدة إدارة الشركة في تنقيذ الخطة الإستراتيجية.
3. مساعدة إدارة الشركة في وضع فكرة واقعية لإستراتيجية الشركة في الإطار الدولي.
4. تنفيذ نشاطات الأنظمة المتكاملة:
تعريف سطحيات الاعمال الرئيسية.
تحديد مناطق التقاطع و الإعتمادية بين الأعمال.
فهم الحركة الفيزيائية وتسهيلها الى أقصى حد ممكن.
فهم التغيرات في المعلومات.
تطبيق برتوكولات تبادل المعلومات معيارياً.
5. القيام بتحليلات السعة.
6. المشاركة في النقاشات المرتبطة بمشاريع التوسعة والتجديد في المصانع.
7. تقديم خدمات إدارة المشاريع:
تعريف المشروع والتخطيط له. 
تقسيم أعمال البنية الإنشائية للمشروع.
تحليل شبكات العمل.
متابعة أعمال المشروع والملحقات المترتبة.
8. المساعدة في تطبيق مبادئ إدارة الجودة الشاملة خلال المستوى العام للشركة.
9. توفير القيادية في إدارة الموارد:
توفير خدمات تحليلة متعلقة بالإستخدام الأمثل للطاقة، المياه، والموارد الأخرى.
إقتراح الوسائل الفعالة لتوفير الموارد أو جزء منها من خلال الشركة نفسها.
عمل نظم فعالة للتعامل مع المخلفات الخطرة، الخردة (الإسكراب)، والنواتج الأخرى.
العمل بإستمرار لتقليص النواتج العكسية على البيئة الناتجة عن منتجات الشركة أو العملية الإنتاجية.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ب‌- المتعلقة بالسياسات والإجراءات-
1. القيام بعمل دراسات تحليلة متعلقة بتنظيم وتصميم الشركة.
2. القيام بتحليل المجموعات العملية المختلفة ورفع مقترحات التحسين للإدارة العامة.
3. تطوير الإرشادات المتعلقة بسياسات العمل في الشركة.
4. تطوير الإجراءات والمحافطة على مواكبتها للتغيرات في الممارسات الإدارية.

ت‌- المرتبطة بمقاييس الأداء-

1.تصميم مقاييس اداء ذات معنى واضح للأماكن ذات النتائج الرئيسية في كل وحدة من وحدات المنظمة.
2. التعرف على عوامل النجاح الحاسمة أو مقاييس الأداء المميزة لكل وحدة من وحدات الشركة.
3. تطوير نظم أو مناهج لتحليل المعلومات التشغيلية تقوم بتفسير النتائج لكل الوحدات.
4. تحديد غجراءات العملية التصحيحة.
5. تصميم التقارير لكل المستويات الإدارية.


ث‌- ذات العلاقة بالتحليل-
1. تحليل النظم وبناء النماذج:
تحديد المشكلة المراد دراستها على نحو واضح.
إختيار المنهج الملائم لحل المشكلة.
تطبيق مناهج الحل الرئيسي
تعريف كل الإفتراضات المطروحة لتمثيل المشكلة ومنهج الحل.
تفسير نتائج الحل بالنسبة للمشكلة الحقيقية والإفتراضات المطروحة.
2. القيام بعلميات المحاكاة المناسبة.
3. القيام بدراسات بحوث العمليات المناسبة.
4. القيام بالدراسات الإحصائية.
5. التعرف على طبيعة النظام الديناميكية وشمل هذه الخاصية في الحل المقترح.
6. القيام بتصميم التجارب الإختبارية لأجزاء معينة من المنظومة من أجل محاولة تحسين الأداء العام لها.



• طبعاً لايمكن لشخص واحد القيام بكل المهام السابقة، ولكن برامج الهندسة الصناعية وهندسة النظم التعليمية صممت بحيث توفر المبادئ الأساسية للتعامل مع الكثير من هذه المهام.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

المقررات الدراسية الهندسة الصناعية​ 
مقدمة في التصميم الهندسي I 
التصميم الهندسي والمداخل الهندسية لحل المشكلات، تصميم العمليات والمنتجات، أساسيات الجودة، المشاركة في فرق العمل، العروض التقديمية ومهاراتها، تنظيم وتقييم الموضوعات الفنية، إعداد تقارير موجزة عن الأعمال المطلوبة، التقييم الذاتى والسلوكيات المصاحبة لمسئولية التنظيم وإدارة الوقت.

مقدمة في التصميم الهندسي II 
نمذجة العمليات والمنتجات رياضيا وباستخدام الحاسب، استكمال أساسيات الجودة والمشاركة في فرق العمل، العروض التقديمية ومهاراتها، تنظيم وتقييم الموضوعات الفنية، إعداد تقارير موجزة عن الأعمال المطلوبة، التقييم الذاتى والسلوكيات المصاحبة لمسئولية التنظيم وإدارة الوقت، المشاريع: مشاريع محددة لمجموعات من الطلاب يتم تجميعهم سويًا حسب نوعية اهتماماتهم.

الاقتصاد الهندسي 
تحليل القرارات الاقتصادية في المؤسسات الهندسية، ويشمل مواضيع القيمة الزمنية، استهلاك الآلات، الاستثمار في المشاريع الكبيرة، التحليل المقارن، معدل الفائدة الفعال، تحليل التعادل وتقدير المنفعة/التكلفة، تحليل سياسة الإحلال.

الإدارة الهندسية
دور المهندس في المؤسسات الهندسية، الإدارة والإشراف والتخطيط، الإنتاج، ضبط المخزون، إدارة المشاريع، ضبط التكلفة، الإدارة المالية، دراسة العمل، مناولة المواد، مقدمة لتخطيط المنشآت وإدارة المشاريع، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

بحوث عمليات (1) 
خلفية تاريخية، البرمجة الخطية، صياغة المشكلات الهندسية، الطريقة العامة، الثنائية وتحليل الحساسية، مسائل النقل والتوزيع، مسائل التخصص، البرمجة العددية، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

أساسيات نظم الحاسب 
أساسيات الحاسوب (مكونات الجهاز الإلكترونية وبرامجه)، بعض المفاهيم الأساسية في تصميم الحاسبات، والذاكرة، وحدة التحكم الحسابية، دور الحاسوب في الأوتوماتية والعمليات المساعدة في التصميم والتصنيع.

تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الصناعية (1) 
البرمجة باستخدام لغة C ++ مع التطبيق في مسائل هندسية.

تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الصناعية (2) 
تطوير تقنيات معالجة المعلومات في تطبيقات الهندسة الصناعية، تصنيف وترميز الخواص والصفات، هياكل البيانات النسبية والبرمجة الهيكلية لقواعد البيانات في التطبيقات الصناعات الإنتاجية والخدمات.

الاحتمالات والإحصاء الهندسي 
المفاهيم الأساسية في الاحتمالات وتطبيقاتها في حل المشكلات الهندسية، توزيعات المتغيرات العشوائية، التوزيعات التجريبية وأساليب العينات والانحدار الخطى، معامل الارتباط، اختبار الفرضيات مع التركيز على التطبيقات الهندسية.

الإحصاء الهندسي
المفاهيم الأساسية في الإحصاء وتطبيقاتها في المشاكل الهندسية، التوزيعات الإحصائية الهندسية والمتغيرات العشوائية الممثلة للصفات والخواص الهندسية، تقدير واختبار الفرضيات مع التركيز على أهمية النماذج غير مؤكدة المتغيرات وتأثيرها على التصميمات الهندسية 

دراسة العمل
مبادئ دراسة نظم العمل، دراسة الحركة (أساسيات اقتصاديات وتحليل الحركة، خرائط الحركة الدقيقة، الطرق الآلية، معايرة طرق الحركة)، دراسة الوقت (مفهوم الدراسة، عينات العمل، نظم عمل المصانع، دراسة الوقت، عدد المشاهدات، منحنى التعلم، تقييم كفاءة الأداء، فترات السماح خلال العمل، معايرة الوقت، دراسات الوقت المسبقة، تخطيط وجدولة وتكلفة الوقت، تكلفة العمالة وسياسة الأجور والحوافز).

هندسة العوامل البشرية
 مبادئ تشريح ووظائف أعضاء الجسم البشري، جمع وعرض معلومات بيانات المقدرة والكفاءة البشرية، تخطيط مكان العمل (أبعاد واحتياجات مكان العمل، مكان العامل ولوحات المعلومات، مبادئ التخطيط)، نظم العامل والآلة (علاقة الإنسان بالآلة، مكان العمل وبيئة العمل، ملاحظة وإدراك العامل للمعلومات والاستجابة لها، قدرات العامل والآلة، السمات الاجتماعية للعمل).

الإدارة الصناعية 
مبادئ الإدارة الصناعية، ضبط العمل إداريًا واقتصاديًا وهندسياً، تصميم نظم العمل والأجور، إدارة الطاقة، تطبيقات على الحاسب الآلي، دور المهندس في التنسيق ومجال الخدمات، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

تحليل وتصميم النظم
 طرق وصف التحاليل والمناورة للنظم المعقدة، العلاقات الداخلية للنظم المفتوحة، التحليل بالرسم، التحليل باستعمال النماذج الرياضية، الوسائل الفنية للتصميم النقل والخدمة والتحويل للنظم، طرق التقييم المختلفة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

برنامج العمل التعاوني 
يتم التدريب العملي التعاوني في جهة من القطاع الهندسي تحت إشراف عضو هيئة تدريس ويقدم الطالب تقريرًا عن إنجازاته خلال التدريب إضافة إلى المتطلبات الأخرى التي يحددها القسم، ويستمر التدريب خلال فترة متصلة تتضمن فصلاً دراسيًا صيفيًا وفصلاً دراسيًا رئيسيًا.

بحوث العمليات (2) 
البرمجة الديناميكية، البرمجة الموجهة بالأهداف، البرمجة غير الخطية، شرائط (كون تكر)، طريقة (بتنون رافسون)، الطريقة التنازلية، البرمجة الديناميكية، نماذج صفوف الانتظار، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

تحليل القرارات  
اتخاذ القرارات في ظل الاحتمالات، التحليل باستخدام شجرات القرارات، الموقف من المخاطرة، نظرية المنفعة، قيمة المعلومات الكاملة وغير الكاملة، تقدير الاحتمالات وتقدير المنفعة.

تحليل الشبكات 
مقدمة، نماذج الشبكات، المسار الحرج، طريقة تقييم ومراجعة المشروعات، ضغط أوجه الأنشطة والجانب الاقتصادي، برنامج الحاسب الإلكتروني للمسار الحرج، طرق مقايضة زيادة التكاليف مع قصر الوقت الإجمالي المشروع، الطرق الإحصائية المستخدمة في تقييم ومراجعة المشروعات.

نظم المعلومات الصناعية 
قيمة المعلومات وخصائصها، الأنواع المختلفة من نظم المعلومات مع التركيز على تحليل وتصميم نظم المعلومات الصناعية، مشروع يتضمن تطويرا لنظام معلومات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

محاكاة النظم الصناعية 
مقدمة للمحاكاة الصناعية، طرق بناء النماذج وتنظيم البحوث، أساليب تشكيل النماذج باستخدام برامج الحاسب الآلى مثل (آرينا)، استخدام المحاكاة لمعالجة بعض المشكلات الصناعية في النظم الإنتاجية والخدماتية للمشاريع المتوسطة والطويلة الأجل، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

نظم التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب 
مراجعة الطرق والماكينات التقليدية وتعريف الماكينات الرقمية، مراكز التشغيل الآلي، وسائل الاتصال بالآلة الروبوت، استخدام لغة (APT) في التحكم الآلي نظم الصناعة المرنة (FMS) والنظم الصناعية المتكاملة بواسطة الحاسوب (CIMS) أساسيات لغة برمجة الأجزاء بواسطة الـ Micro computer. 

عمليات معالجة وتشغيل المعلومات 
تنظيم مركز المعلومات وتوفير الكوادر، إدارة تطوير البرامج والنظم، إعداد وتقييم مقترحات المشاريع، إدارة النظم المركزية واللامركزية، اختيار الأجهزة والبرامج، اختيار الكوادر، توحيد المواصفات، التوثيق وإعداد التقارير، التخطيط وجدولة الموارد والصيانة.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

التحكم في الجودة الصناعية 
حل المشاكل الصناعية، عينات القبول، خرائط الضبط البيانية، علاقة الجودة بالتصميم والإنتاج، توفير المـواد، تطبيقـات الحاسب الآلـي في الجودة الصناعية، تعريف بمقاييس (ISO 9000)، إعادة هيكلة النظم الإدارية، الجودة النوعية الشاملة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

تصميم التجارب الصناعية 
طرق تحليل التباين الإحصائي، طرق التصميم الإحصائي، التصميم الإحصائي ذو المستويين، التصميم الإحصائي الناقص، الاختبارات المثلى للآلات والمواد، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي، استخدام تقنيات التحاليل الإحصائية لتوصيف النتائج.

الهندسة الاعتمادية 
قياس الاعتمادية في النماذج الساكنة والديناميكية، نماذج الاعتمادية، تقدير الاعتمادية، الحلول المثلى للاعتمادية، النظم المتوازية والتسلسلية والاحتياطية والزائدة، نظم الإحلال، تحليل اتجاه الأعطال، تطبيقات في الصناعة.

النظم الاحتمالية الصناعية 
عمليات بواسون، سلاسل ماركوف، نظرية الجديد، عمليات الاختناقات، تطبيقات لمشاكل النقل وصفوف الانتظار ونظم الخدمات والصيانة.

نظم صفوف الانتظار 
وضع النماذج وتصميم وتحليل أنظمة صفوف الانتظار بنظام بواسون وغيره بما يشمل المجموعات المحددة والغير محددة، وصول المجموعات وشبكات الانتظار، صفوف الانتظار وأسلوب الوصول وأداء الخدمة، نظام تكوين الصفوف، معادلات استقرار النظام، الأساليب التحليلية والمحاكاة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

التنبؤ الديناميكي 
طرق الانحدار البسيطة، طرق الانحدار المركبة، تحليل السلاسل الزمنية بطرق التسوية الأسية وتحليل السلاسل الزمنية بطرق (بوكس - جنكنز)، الدقة والصحة في التوقعات، وظيفة التنبؤ في التخطيط وأخذ القرارات ومقارنة واختيار أسلوب التنبؤ، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي. 

هندسة السلامة الصناعية 
إدارة السلامة الصناعية (مفهوم السلامة، تكلفة الحوادث، تقييم كفاءة الإنتاج وسلامة المصنع، تقييم المخاطر، تحليل سلامة العمل، التفتيش على سلامة المصنع، التحقيق في الحوادث)، تقنيات السلامة (المخاطر الصناعية والتحكم فيها)، التحكم في مخاطر الحريق والانفجار، التداول الآمن للمواد، الصيانة الآمنة، التنظيم والترتيب الصناعي، الوقاية الشخصية، الإسعافات الأولية.

هندسة الصحة الصناعية 
إدارة الصحة الصناعية، الإجهاد الحراري، التلوث الضوضائي، الإضاءة الصناعية المثلى، التلوث الإشعاعي المؤين والغير مؤين، ملوثات الهواء (مبادئ، أنواع الملوثات، العوامل المؤثرة في التلوث والتعرض البيئي، سمية وخطورة الملوثات،
مستويات التعرض المسموح بها)، التقويم البيئي، المعايرة المعملية، أجهزة القراءة المباشرة ومعايرتها، التحكم الإدارى والتنفيذي والهندسي في العوامل البيئية، التهوية الصناعية (التهوية العامة، التهوية بالتفريغ المحلي: تصميم نظم التفريغ المحلي وتشغيلها ومعايرتها وصيانتها، نظم التهوية الخاصة).


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

هندسة البيئة الصناعية 
أساسيات النظم البيئية الطبيعية، البيئة الصناعية، أسباب المشاكل البيئية ودور الصناعة في التلوث البيئي، تقنيات التحكم البيئي (تلوث المياه، تلوث الهواء، تلوث التربة، المخلفات السائلة الخطرة، المخلفات الصلبة الخطرة)، بيئة المصنع (التعرض الحراري، التلوث الضوضائي، التلوث الإشعاعي، تلوث هواء بيئة العمل، طرق التحكم البيئي)، دراسة حالات التلوث البيئي واستراتيجية وتقنيات التحكم.

ميكانيكا الحيوية المهنية 
مقدمة إلى ديناميكية العمل البشري، علم الحركة والقوى، أبعاد جسم الإنسان، تقييم الجهد العضلي والفسيولوجي، أجهزة القياسات، نماذج الميكانيكا الحيوية المهنية، طرق تصنيف وتقييم العمل اليدوي، حدود مناولة المواد يدوياً، الاعتبارات الميكانيكية في تصميم الآلات، مكان العمل، تصميم الآلات اليدوية، إرشادات وتعليمات لتصميم الأعمال التي تتطلب الجلوس الطويل أو المستمر

التخطيط والتحكم في الإنتاج 
تخطيط وضبط أنظمة الإنتاج، تخطيط الإنتاج، تخطيط المسارات والتوزيع، التنبؤ وضبط المخزون، تخطيط الاحتياجات من المواد، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

الصيانة وسياسات الإحلال 
أهمية الصيانة، أنواع الصيانة، تحديد أزمنة عمليات الصيانة والعمالة ومستلزماتها، تخطيط ومراقبة عمليات الصيانة، ضبط التكاليف، سياسات الإحلال، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

تخطيط المنشآت 
تخطيط المنشآت للمدى القريب والمدى البعيد في الصناعة والخدمات، دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية، العلاقة بين الموقع والمنشآت، مركز الإنتاج والتوزيع، مستوى الآلة، تخطيط المصنع، مناولة المواد، دراسة حالة، تطبيقات باستخدام الحاسب الآلي.

التحليل الهندسي للتكلفة 
تحليل التكلفة، ضبط تكلفة الإنتاج، نظم التكلفة المعيارية، تقييم البدائل، تقدير المنتج والمشروع والنظام، هندسة القيمة.

مناولة المواد والتعبئة
 أهداف مناولة المواد، المفاهيم العامة، تقنيات مناولة المواد، اقتصاديات مناولة المواد، التعبئة والتغليف، تصميم الحاويات.

الممارسة العملية للهندسة الصناعية 
يتحقق طلبة قسم الهندسة الصناعية في هذا المقرر من مدى الاستفادة من المبادئ العلمية والمعلومات والطرق العلمية والتقنيات التي درسوها في مقررات الهندسة الصناعية المختلفة في الارتقاء بمستوى الأداء ورفع كفاءة الوحدات الإنتاجية والخدمية، حيث يجمع الطلبة قاعدة معلومات عن بعض المؤسسات وتتم زيارتها تحت إشراف أعضاء هيئة التدريس، بهدف دراسة استخدام أساليب الهندسة الصناعية في تخطيط العمليات والتحكم فيها
وفي تصميم النظم الإدارية وفي دراسة العمل وتصميمه، وفي ضبط الجودة وفي الإدارات المالية وشئون الأفراد، يقوم الطلاب بعد الزيارة بتجهيز وتقديم تقرير شامل لنتائج الزيارة ومناقشة الملاحظات والاستنتاجات والتوصيات في مناقشة مع أعضاء هيئة التدريس المسئولين.


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

ثانيا:التصميم المدعم بالحاسب الآلي

ثالثا:هندسة الانتاج والمواد​_لا يوجد معلومات اكيدة عن هذه الفروع لهندسة الانتاج._
_من يريد المزيد من المعلومات عليه أن يسال متخصص._


مجالات العمل:
كما هو معلوم فإن أي مشروع أو عمل لكي يتم انجازه لابد أن يحتوي على عنصرين على الأقل من عناصر المشاريع وهي الأفراد, المال, المواد, المكائن, الإدارة.
والهندسة الصناعية في واقع الأمر ترتبط ارتباطًا وثيقًا بجميع تلك العناصر التي لا تخلو منها أي منشأة أو إدارة أو تنظيم، وبذلك فان تواجد المهندس الصناعي يعتبر مهمًا للغاية في أي مكان يقوم بتقديم أي سلعة سواء كانت كمنتج محسوس أو كخدمة.
ونذكر على سبيل المثال بعض مجالات عمل المهندس الصناعي:
· في مجال التخطيط: اختيار مواقع المشروعات والتخطيط الاستراتيجي وتخطيط الإنتاج والصيانة وإدارة المخازن والمستودعات.
· في مجال التطوير: تحليل النظم وحل المشكلات الصناعية والإدارية 
· في مجال الإنتاج: تصميم نظم وخطوط الإنتاج وتصميم التسهيلات وتحديد تشكيلة المنتجات في المواقع الإنتاجية.
· في مجال المشروعات: إعداد دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية ووضع الجداول الزمنية للتنفيذ ومراقبتها والإشراف على تخطيط وتنفيذ المشروعات.
· في مجال الإدارة: تحليل صفوف الانتظار وقياس وتحليل وتحسين الإنتاجية وتصميم نظم وأساليب العمل.


xxxxxxxxxxx
التواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة ....يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني 

المشرفة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يعطيك العافية اخي عمرو والله موضوع يسأل عنه كثيرون

الى التثبيت

تحياتي


----------



## النجمة الصغيرة (23 أغسطس 2006)

سؤال يا مهندس amr هل الهندسة الصناعية مجالها ينفع للبنات و انا كنت ناوية ادرس في الامارات في جامعة الحصن بابو ظبي، معترف بيها ؟؟؟؟ يهمني كتير اخد رايك شكرا


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (23 أغسطس 2006)

ya industrial engineering is good for girls..as it has alot of vacancies in administrations..
انا اقصد ان الصناعية بها شغل ادارى كثير لكنه لازم مهندسين الذين يقومون به
u can contact me  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, if u need more information

اخي عمرو من شروط الملتقى_التي وافقت عليها_ منع وضع العناوين البريدية في المشاركات ليتم التواصل عبر الملتقى ونستفيد جميعا

المشرفة


----------



## adelzein (30 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفتح عليك
دليل شامل


----------



## المتورطة (11 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية أخي..فعلا دليل شامل و كامل..

لكن أعيد تساؤل النجمة الصغيرة..هل تصلح للنساء؟..و هل مجال العمل متوفربالنسبة لهن ؟ طبعا اتكلم عن واقع العمل بالدول العربية عامة و الخليجية خاصة


----------



## مهندسة الكتائب (11 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
كفيت ووفيت


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 سبتمبر 2006)

المتورطة قال:


> يعطيك العافية أخي..فعلا دليل شامل و كامل..
> 
> لكن أعيد تساؤل النجمة الصغيرة..هل تصلح للنساء؟..و هل مجال العمل متوفربالنسبة لهن ؟ طبعا اتكلم عن واقع العمل بالدول العربية عامة و الخليجية خاصة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عزيزاتي المتورطة و النجمة الصغيرة 

الهندسة الصناعية مجالات عملها كثيرة جدا جدا ومنها الادارة الهندسية وشغلها مكتبي وفي شركات

مثل شركات التامين, البنوك,الاتصالات ,شركات هندسية غير المستشفيات ايضا:30: 

هذا ان واجهتن صعوبات في العمل بمصنع كمهندسة جودة او مديرة انتاج او ......

اعتقد ان المجال مفتوح وواسع وماتواجهه المهندسة الصناعية تواجهه المهندسة المدنية والكهربائية ...........:3: 

مرة قال لنا دكتور فاضل ان انسب الاقسام الهندسية للبنات هي الهندسة الصناعية والمعمارية 

بالنهاية العمل والرزق بيد الله


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

كلامك جميل جدا ياصناعة المعمار أنا متفق معكى فى أن الهندسه الصناعيه والمعماريه أفضل قسمين للبنات فى العمل . وشكرااااااا للأخ عمرو على موضوعه المتميز ده .


----------



## ebrahim_83 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*قل اعملو فاسيرا الله عملكم ورسوله*

<p>شكرا على الموضوع</p>


----------



## hamza22 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم والله يا amr el geoush و الله ما قصرت 
بس عندي سؤال واتمنى تفدني اخي انا سنه اولى هندسه ميكانيكيه في بريطانيا وحاب اتخصص السنه الجي هندسه صناعيه او طيران بس ما بعرف وش التخصص الاكثر طلبا في بلدننا العربيه..
ارجوا ان تفدنا بحكم خبرتكم والله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (8 أكتوبر 2006)

Dr.Eng.....
iam a chemical engineer and iam making this abstarct about industrial engineering for people like you to can manage and choose his/her future..
i want tell u something..
u should join what u like..to be a professional in its ( areospace or industrial)..but in the arabian world, areospace is weel established..u can share in developing it..but the industrial is very important and well known .but aerospace is a combination of electronics and mechanical engineering..
at last that is depending on ur interstes..
Good luck..
for further information > 

xxxxxxxxxx
عذرا يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات ليتم التواصل عبر الملتقى وتعم الفائدة
المشرفة

el salamo 3liko
Amr El Geuoshy
Alexandria Chemical engineering


----------



## م.حلا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي عمرو 

دليل شامل كامل ...يرد على أي تساؤل عن الهندسة الصناعية:28: 

تحياتي:84:


----------



## sulhi (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## hamza22 (13 أكتوبر 2006)

salam walikom amr el geoush 
first of all i would like 2 thank u for ur information that u have provide and for ur response to my enquires............ actully the words is not enough to thank you but jazak Alla kher


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (13 أكتوبر 2006)

i want ask about something., as u r in England...
i want to study a postgraduate studies in chemical engineering..
is there any scholarships or intenrships.?
can u provide me(if u know) about links orsteps for that?
Thank u again


----------



## fadasi (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
كل سنة وانت طيب وكل من الاخوة بخير وعافية مع الاعتذار لانها جاءت متأخرة
الشكر الجزيل والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## الجوكر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوراخوي, ابسألك انا من قبل حملت من المنتدى نفس الموضوع وكنت انت اللي نزلته,بس مدري كأنه ناقص ولا لا , وهل هذاتكمله ولا نفسه؟ 

وشكرا


----------



## afreet (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي و ما قصرت 
ممكن طلب يا مهندسين 
أبغاكم ترجمولي كلمة ( الهندسة الصناعية ) باللغة الإنجليزية ؟
الرجاء إرسالها عن طريق الإيميل : ro0oro_jeddah*************


----------



## الحياة قضية (14 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم موضوع رائع وجميل وحقا مفيد


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

احسنت يا عزيزي على المعلومات الثمينه عن ال Se.....


----------



## الاستراتيجي الفعال (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يسلمك كفيت ووفيت معلومات شاملة وكاملة عن تخصص الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## محمد الألمعي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكرك أستاذي 

........نعم لم أجد معنى المهندس الصناعي إلى هنا


----------



## ABDO1983 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الف شكر يا بشمهندس على المجهود الوافر المقدم من قبلكم
ENG ABDO​


----------



## Shibani (3 يناير 2007)

Dear _Amr El Geuoshy_, I have not enough thanking words to tell you, really nice piece of work.


----------



## laka (3 أغسطس 2007)

االسلام عليكم

بالنسبة للأخ الذي سأل عن ترجمة الهند سة الصناعية فقد كتبها الأخ في رده وهي industrial engineering .

أريد أن أسأل هل الهندسة الصناعية هي الهندسة الإدارية أو أن الهندسة الإدارية فرع من فروع الهندسة الصناعية ؟؟؟

أرجوا وضع ترجمة الهندسة الصناعية بالفرنسية ؟؟ وهل تعرف جامعات جيدة ببلجيكا أو التشيك؟؟

و شكرا


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

عزيزى laka الهندسة الادارية هى فرع من فروع الهندسة الصناعية على حد علمى....
و لا اعلم الترجمة الفرنسية للاسف.


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
شرح وافي وممتاز


----------



## طائر الهزار (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع بس انا هلا بالجامعة سنة 2 بدرس هندسة صناعية في فلسطين وفي عنا مواد كتير مختلفة عنكم فهل هذا باثر في المستقبل على الوظائف وهل بعمل فرق بينا وبينكم.............
وشكرا..................


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

طائر الهزار قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع بس انا هلا بالجامعة سنة 2 بدرس هندسة صناعية في فلسطين وفي عنا مواد كتير مختلفة عنكم فهل هذا باثر في المستقبل على الوظائف وهل بعمل فرق بينا وبينكم.............
> وشكرا..................


 
تشترك خطط الهندسة الصناعية بمجموعة كبيرة من المواد التي يدرسها الجميع في كل جامعات العالم، الا ان هناك اختلاف في بعض المواد و هذا يعتمد على الاشخاص الذين يضعون الخطط الدراسية و تقييمهم لحاجة البلد.
طبعا هذه الاختلافات ربما تؤثر على فرص العمل، لكن برأيي تأثيرها ليس كبيرا.


----------



## زمبرك (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي المهندس كلامك موزون وانا معك في هدا الراي وانا دخلت الهندسه الصناعي بكل ثقه رغم رفض الاهل والاصحاب وانا الحين بسنه رابعه كلية هندسه صناعي وانصح كل البنات الي في اول دراستهم في كلية الهندسه بهذا التخصص لانه تخصص ممتع جدا جدا 
وشكرا لك
اختك في مجال الهندسه (شهد*):20:


----------



## شيماء شوقى (15 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بجد ممتاز انا مش عارفه ازاى مادخلتش الموقع ده من زمان بجد معلومات رائعه وعلى فكره انا مهندسه شعبة هندسه صناعيه خريجة 2009 ولسه بدور على شغل للاسف فى مصر معظم الناس ماتعرفش التخصص ده اوى يعنى ايه وعايزه اعرف هل ممكن انى اشتغل وماعنديش اى خبره انا درست بس ماطبقتش اى تطبيق على الدراسه هل ممكن انى اقدر اعمل حاجه ولا صعب*


----------

